# What a day at the show !!!



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi All

Just thought I'd share this with you - took Tilly to North Devon Canine Society open show today - wow I can't believe it, we got:-

3rd Irish setter open
Best Puppy in Breed
1st AV Gundog Puppy
Best Puppy in Gundog Group

then

Reserve Best Puppy in Show

I can tell you, I am gobsmacked, only our 3rd ever show.......yeeee haaaa

What a day !!!!!!!

Puppy Love x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

So pleased for you, what a wonderful day and after the first show you attended I am glad you have now seen the other side to the show world. Good luck with her in the future and I am pretty sure we will now see you at a Championship show somewhere


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks tashi
Im so glad I stuck it out - I was almost going to give up after my first show as you said but to pick up Best Puppy in Gundog group twice now I am over the moon - I have been getting the experience going to Open shows and I missed 2 shows with Tilly coming into season in early sept but I went along to the shows without her and I tell you that helped me know end - watching and picking up on good and bad points.

Maybe next year I will think of champ shows - who knows..

Puppy Love x


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

awwww well done what a result ,im really pleased for u ,does that mean your qualified now?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terriermaid said:


> awwww well done what a result ,im really pleased for u ,does that mean your qualified now?


No it has to be Best Puppy in Show  shame isnt it


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

awww just one place off ,never mind you had a great day


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

As tashi said Im not qualified but I had such a fab day and I don't think im ready for things like Crufts yet so I am happy doing my bit for the moment......things may change next year If I start doing champ shows but I am glad to gain the experience I need now before taking things higher...............I tell you my nerves are not getting any better but my confidence is growing so that is helping.

Puppy Love x


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Well done! Sounds like you had a fabulous time!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well done you definitely had a great day


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow sounds like you done well,


----------



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

Well done the both of you x


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the good wishes - we are both still on a high....long may it last

Puppy Love


----------



## SiriusDesign (Oct 13, 2008)

Congratulations!
Hmm I know the feeling 
We went with our new black and silver miniature schnauzer at international dog show and at morning he didnt even want to walk on leash, we fighted hardly to make him walking, but than it came and he started to move, so he took Best Puppy, BOB Puppy and we said ok we will try to dreck him to the final ring - and... he was choosen as 2nd BIS puppy from more than 30 several breeds! It was some success... and than we came on double show - 2 times BIS Puppy and than Schnauzer specialty - BIS puppy again. I think this dog has big future...


----------

